# I am so pathetic...



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Ahem, what with my trip to VA looming in less than four days, I've begun packing my bag. After some thought, I figured it might be best to pack a pair or two of jeans, in case I find myself at Polyface wishing I had something besides a skirt! The problem though, was that I didn't have any jeans. Nor did my mom. Or my sisters. I haven't worn a pair of jeans in almost five years. It took some cajoling to persuade my parents to let me get some for the trip, but I managed to do it. :angel2:

With jeans being as expensive as they are, I ended up borrowing two pair from a friend of my mom's. I tried 'em on today, and couldn't help myself: I said, _"Whoa."_ (really drawn out :wink: )

Talk about culture shock. I liked 'em though. :greengrin: I darted into the bedroom that I share with three other sisters, and laughed as they had the same response. _"Whoooaaa!"_ :laugh: My 16 year old sister sighed, and is now wishing she could have a pair of jeans. Ditto with the 15 year old sister.

As I changed back into my skirt, I realized just how pathetic we are. We three girls are oooh-ing and aaah-ing over something that most gals don't even think about. They weren't even a classy brand; just your average flares. I guess it's the novelty of it...

Hehe, don't tell my mom but I think those jeans are going to be worn for more than just work when I'm gone.... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:dance: Glad you found some. You may be needing them. Not sure what the weather in VA is right now but here in NJ it is very cold. Snowed all day today and never went above 30. It is supposed to stay cold for a while also. 
Hey PM me your size and I can see if I have anything you can have that way you can use your moms friends for fun and hopefully some I have for work just in case there are some real dirty jobs. :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: I can't imagine not having jeans! Pretty much all I wear nowadays are wrangler jeans. 

Have fun on your trip!!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> :dance: Glad you found some. You may be needing them. Not sure what the weather in VA is right now but here in NJ it is very cold. Snowed all day today and never went above 30. It is supposed to stay cold for a while also.
> Hey PM me your size and I can see if I have anything you can have that way you can use your moms friends for fun and hopefully some I have for work just in case there are some real dirty jobs. :wink:


:laugh: Well, I told my mom's friend that these jeans might get dirty, and she was okay with that. She was just going to give 'em to Goodwill, since they didn't fit her anymore.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

^ :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I think id be that way with a skirt LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> I think id be that way with a skirt LOL


Same here!

I have found a brand that I like very much and have quite a few pairs, they are comfortable and fit well. Tractor Supply carries them! imagine that! C.E. Schmidt ladies work jeans.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I haven't worn a pair of jeans/pants in... oh my, 15 years. I'm so used to doing everything in a skirt now. But sweatpants underneath are a lifesaver on cold winter mornings in the barn. :laugh:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

^ And I thought my five years was a long time! Girl, you beat me! :wink: :slapfloor: 

You do get really used to wearing skirts after awhile. I've done everything in them, from bucking hay, hacking through blackberries, riding horses, climbing trees, and who knows what else... But it was definitely weird wearing jeans after such a long time.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I've got one daughter (age 10) who is Impossible to buy any kind of pants for. They either don't fit, or she doesn't like the style or they're impossibly expensive. Right now she has one pair of jeans with holes and one pair of tan pants from goat showing this past summer. That's it. I've finally told her she WILL be switching to skirts, because I can make those - even with my limited sewing skills. Our major concern was the Maine winter cold when choring and the difficulty with sledding/cross-country skiing, etc. Sweat pants will take care of those issues. Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

You're not pathetic! Think of it this way. Your sheltered life (and modest dress) has kept you away from problems that most girls encounter every day. Do not think of yourself as deprived. God does not value "going with the flow"; nor does He value "being different" for its own sake. He values obedience.
I happen to like wearing a skirt (even to work in), and it looks much more feminine than jeans. (I am a woman, right???) I have no problem whatsoever with girls who always wear skirts! I do wear jeans sometimes though, and have no problem with that either. :thumb:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

By the way, Caitlyn, it's really cold here right now and a bit snowy. I think it's supposed to warm up tomorrow and Saturday, but they are calling for more snow on Sunday. Think 30s-40s during the day and 20s at night. (I'm right on the VA / WV border).


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

^ Thanks for the heads-up! I had been wondering what the weather would be like...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG really? hehe  I am a 100% jeans person. I like dresses and skirts now and then, but umm..this lady packed on some weight this year, so I like that jeans hold in all the extra flesh LOL No really I always have been a jeans person. I grew up with 2 brothers out in the country and since there were no girls my age I only had them, and their friends. Yep, jeans were a way of life!

I like to have my dresses for special occassions, as well as dress pants, but I have to say, I feel naked without my jeans


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Whoaooo!!! Caitlyn. Have a great trip and adventure!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I must say I wear jeans, shorts, or sweat pant. Skirts are something you will not find in my closet unless it is a kilt for a Halloween costume or I did wear this dress for Halloween my costume was called trailer park mother in-law and it was super trashy. I looked hot I am sure LOL. I have a picture on facebook I am sure.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

^ :ROFL: :slapfloor: Roger, I dearly hope that no one would find a skirt/dress in your closet!!! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Gee, did Ivsay it was supposed to warm up this weekend??? We woke up to three inches of snow on the ground... Caitlyn, dress warmly...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... =1&theater

This was the costume if you can see it. Don't mind the trashy cig in my mouth I quit finally 84 days ago after 7 years I think thats pretty good. It had a mast that looked like I had curlers in my hair, blue eye shadow above my eye brows and those cat rimmed glasses it was awesome not to mention I had size Z boobs on springs. LOL


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes, I must say that is a little pathetic.  
If< I was a girl I couldn't imagine wearing a dress in this cold weather, don't you ever "freeze"? If VA is anything like NY you have winds from 20-110mph, snow, and it can get as cold as -20 for 2 weeks in a row minimum. I dress warmly. I have 3 layers of clothing, one of which is a pilots suit I got from my uncle (it is a really light but warm and windproof fabric).
I wish I had gloves though (always loose those) and my hands are frost bitten from driving in -15 when the car heater burnt out.

:roll: I used to wear dresses when I was reallly young. We (my older brother, older sister and I) used to play "house" and they (older siblings) always were "mommy and daddy"....I was the daughter. Because I was so young they liked dressing me up like a doll.  
You won't never see a dress on me again.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Roger I would love to see that pic... unfortunately it is not working. It says its unavailable.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well that took more work then I expected but here ya go.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

LOL, Holy Crap!
I think you gotta hike em up a bit.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey big ta-tas like those sag a bit LOL. It was hard to keep them up because it was a one size fits all costume so the bra thing was too big for me. I love that costume and some of my other friends have worn it too it is usually a crowd favorite. I ditched the mask and went to the kids section at wal-mart and got a Hannah Montana wig.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Roger...your fist post to this topic was so "matter of fact" I had to think on it a bit! :ROFL: Your a nut!!

Anyhow

Totally a jeans girl here. After college I worked as an adjuster for an insurance company and then went to work for one of the Attorneys I met while working for ins. co. I had to dress up every day. 

I left the rat race when my son was 2 but I kept all my work clothes knowing when he went to kindergarten knowing I would go back to work. When I got my job at the local Vet Hospital I happily tossed all those clothes in a bin for good will!!! I wear jeans or scrub bottoms to work w/a scrub top every day (on fridays we can wear the spirit shirts for the Krum Bobcats :greengrin: ) I LOVE IT!!! I wear tennis shoes or crocs to work--ahhhhhhh

Liz I too have found that I LOVE shopping for clothes at TSC!! I think you know you are a true country girl when you go there to buy clothes! LOL!! My fave top right know is one that says "I love my John Deere Tractor" LOL! :ROFL: I don't even TOUCH that tractor, totally hubbys but I can be cool-right?? :slapfloor: 

Caitlyn I am soooo excited that your trip is near!!! I can't wait to read all about your experiences---I can only imagine! Can you take pictures??? Can you post them while you are there??? Will you be gone from TGS while you are there or can you still post? :greengrin: Seriously, like Freedom Star suggested if you want to tell me your size I have TONS of clothes that I either don't wear anymore or they don't fit so I could send some for you to have on hand, esp. while you are doing your internship! I would only be donating them to good will anyhow :thumb: 

Do we all think my response is long enough??? :doh:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I jeans and pants... But I'll wear a skirt contradancing...

Roger congrats on quitting!!! Keep it up! I know from watching various members of my family that it isn't easy 
M.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Roger..... OMG LOL!!!!!! 

My husband wants me to wear dresses and skirts, but it's just not for me. I don't spend much $$ on clothes for myself, so I don't buy the name brand stuff...I would rather spend the $$ on my kids  My 2 girls love jeans, but will wear anything pretty much. My 5yo LOVES dresses and always gets so excited when I buy her a new dress  They dont' wear them much at all this time of year though, as it's so cold.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Burns Branch Boers said:


> Caitlyn I am soooo excited that your trip is near!!! I can't wait to read all about your experiences---I can only imagine! Can you take pictures??? Can you post them while you are there??? Will you be gone from TGS while you are there or can you still post? :greengrin: Seriously, like Freedom Star suggested if you want to tell me your size I have TONS of clothes that I either don't wear anymore or they don't fit so I could send some for you to have on hand, esp. while you are doing your internship! I would only be donating them to good will anyhow :thumb:


Yes, I will be taking loads of pictures and videos!!! :greengrin: I won't be able to post them while at the farm, or be on TGS [sad face], but I can probably catch up with y'all when I get to MD on the 20th. You guys are incredibly sweet to offer me clothes; I love hand-me-downs (seriously!), but I'm actually good to go in the clothes department. :wink: I think once I get home, the jeans will have to go back to my mom's friend, since my parents really don't want me wearing them anyway, and I have plenty of skirts! Thank you for offering though. :hug:



naturalgoats said:


> I wear jeans and pants... But I'll wear a skirt contradancing...


Miranda, you do contradancing? Like, ECD contradancing??? :hi5:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Best of luck in your internship Caitlyn! You've worked so hard for this -- I'm so excited for you! God Speed, and we'll all be here when you're able to post and/or drop by for a visit. Can't wait to hear how it goes! Lotsa Love to you! :hug:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> Miranda, you do contradancing? Like, ECD contradancing??? :hi5:


Yup!  Well I think it's ECD... long lines, swinging, haying, becket...  :laugh: At least I go when I can get a ride...
M.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

YEP!! That's ECD!!! Bwahahaha! I have a fellow ECD'er here on TGS! :wink: Got any particular favorite dances? In the group I go to, we used to do a lot of the contra dances, but the group has changed so much that now we stick to the easier ones... Phooey.
Ever done the 'Ship's Cook'?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I haven't... sadly I don't get to go enough to have a favorite dance... They are all fun  The faster the better... It's cool cause we start easy and then it gets harder until 11.  Have you ever tried dancing where you and a friend dance as one person? It's really cool. You get the most horrified looks 
M.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:laugh: Haven't tried that yet! It can be challenging at times, since there are usually way more girls than guys, so you often find your self in a set that's all girls, and during the entire dance you have to keep asking people, "Are you a guy?" :ROFL: We don't go very often anymore since the group has changed so much... It used to be 70-90 people who were all there just to have good, wholesome fun together. Now it's about 30 people who are there simply to flirt and goof off. Grrrr. It totally ruins everything. 

But back when the "old group" was still going, we would start at 7PM, and go until almost 11PM... Just plain ol' ripsnorting fun. :wink: The best thing to do was to dance right after the ballroom floors had just been waxed, and they were almost dangerously slick. When it was time to slip down the center lines, you get a running start and WHEEEEEE! Slide down the rest of the way!! :greengrin: 

And I have totally gone off topic from the original subject of my own thread..... :laugh:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

What part of VA are you heading to?? We are in VA and it is a bit cold at the moment, though our winter has been fairly mild-THANK GOODNESS! The further south you go, the warmer it tends to be-we are in the Shenandoah Valley, closer to West Virginia, so it stays a little cooler here...overall, I think we have a great climate here...we don't get NEAR the snow that the northern states do! Good luck with your trip!! Keep us posted! BTW-wear those jeans girl! I am a jeans girl, like EVERY DAY!!! LOL!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> you often find your self in a set that's all girls, and during the entire dance you have to keep asking people, "Are you a guy?" :ROFL:


I know exactly what you mean!!! We try and remember a tie so whoever is the "boy" can wear it 

And yeah.... You have really gone off topic  :laugh:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Boy do I feel old!!  
When I was in school we had to wear dresses. It wasn't until 1970 that the hick town I grew up in joined the 20th century and allowed pants suits. Still not jeans until around '73. I remember those cold winter days walking to and from school. (No jokes and there was no snow and the ground was flat.) But it was over a mile in stockings and dress shoes. Any wonder so many of us grew up with bad backs?
So I know how it feels to finally wear jeans after so many years. The bulk of my wardrobe has been jeans for many years now though. Just so practical. And when they are clean they are good for dressup. :lol: 
Oh Roger, you are hysterical. And I am so happy to hear you quit smoking!! :thumbup: 
Seriously, I am so happy this trip is finally happening Caitlyn. I hope it turns out to be everything you have dreamed of and more. :snowcool:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> Seriously, I am so happy this trip is finally happening Caitlyn. I hope it turns out to be everything you have dreamed of and more. :snowcool:


Aww, thanks.  :hug: This trip isn't the actual internship though; just a 2-day on-farm interview, so we can meet each other, and I can see what I'm in for. And then my aunt and uncle will pick me up on the 20th, and I'll stay in Maryland until the 25th. But, I am SOOO excited for this!! Even just a week's vacation is going to be a godsend. Although I do wish I could at least bring my Nigerian doe with me for company....

Logansmommy, I'll be in the Shenandoah Valley, in Swoope.  I'm glad to hear the weather won't be too cold, although I am used to it! Last year we had temps down to 10 degrees, with freezing coastal winds hitting us at almost 60 mph on some days. I guess I've been wearing skirts so long that I just don't notice the cold... LOL.

Miranda, a tie is a fabulous idea!! :lol: We always joke that we should wear sticky-notes that say "I am a guy". That could produce interesting responses if you forget to take it off after dance.... :slapfloor:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> We always joke that we should wear sticky-notes that say "I am a guy". That could produce interesting responses if you forget to take it off after dance.... :slapfloor:


 :laugh: :slapfloor: :ROFL: that (in case you haven't gathered it from my use of emoticons) could be really really funny 
M.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> We always joke that we should wear sticky-notes that say "I am a guy". That could produce interesting responses if you forget to take it off after dance.... :slapfloor:
> 
> :laugh: :slapfloor: :ROFL: that (in case you haven't gathered it from my use of emoticons) could be really really funny
> M.


 :ROFL:


----------

